# Pkg conflicts after upgrading to latest



## alamahant (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi Guys,
After upgrading to latest and running

```
pkg upgrade -f
```
I have a couple of packages conflicting each other.
What is the proper course of action?
Is there a way to mask the new packages?
Or should I use /usr/ports to compile them with different flags?
This the output of "pkg upgrade":

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
Updating FreeBSDlatest repository catalogue...
FreeBSDlatest repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (88 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (88 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (4 conflicting)
  - jpeg-8_7 [FreeBSD] conflicts with jpeg-turbo-2.0.3 [installed] on /usr/local/bin/cjpeg
  - jpeg-8_7 [FreeBSD] conflicts with jpeg-turbo-2.0.3 [FreeBSD] on /usr/local/bin/cjpeg
  - fam-2.6.10_9 [FreeBSD] conflicts with gamin-0.1.10_10 [installed] on /usr/local/include/fam.h
  - fam-2.6.10_9 [FreeBSD] conflicts with gamin-0.1.10_10 [FreeBSD] on /usr/local/include/fam.h
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```

And kinldy another thing:
I kindda fell in love with freeBSD and I wist to move the instalation to my main (fast) disk.
I am planning to use rsync to copy the "/"  partition to the new disk.
Can I use gparted to create root and swap patritions for freeBSD?
And MORE importantly how do i REINSTALL the bootloader to reflect the new configuration?
Do i need to use the installation iso or can I somehow chroot into FreeBSD from Linux?
Kindly pleaasee be as descriptive as you possibly can......
Thanks a lot for the attention and care,
Andreas


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2020)

You haven't updated in a while, have you?

```
20150916:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/jpeg
  AUTHOR: antoine@FreeBSD.org

  Default implementation of jpeg has been switched from graphics/jpeg to
  graphics/jpeg-turbo.  To perform the upgrade, use instructions below.

  If using binary packages: 'pkg upgrade' will do the right thing.  If it
  doesn't and complains about 'Cannot solve problem using SAT solver', run
  'pkg delete -f jpeg' before 'pkg upgrade'.

  If using portmaster:
  # portmaster -o graphics/jpeg-turbo jpeg

  If using portupgrade:
  # portupgrade -f -o graphics/jpeg-turbo graphics/jpeg

  If you compile your ports and want to keep using IJG's jpeg implementation,
  add this line to your /etc/make.conf file:
  JPEG_PORT=graphics/jpeg
```




alamahant said:


> I am planning to use rsync to copy the "/" "swap" and "efi" partitions to the new disk.


You can't rsync swap, it doesn't even contain a filesystem. Besides that, it contains dynamic data, useless to copy in the first place.



alamahant said:


> And MORE importantly how do i REINSTALL the bootloader to reflect the new configuration?


gpart(8)


alamahant said:


> can I somehow chroot into FreeBSD from Linux?


No, you cannot.


----------



## alamahant (Feb 24, 2020)

Sir Dice,
By the time I had notice my grave mistake and about swap and re edited my post You had already answered.Please forgive me..
And thankssssssssss for the clarity..


----------

